

HackerDojo: Bay Area Hackers Unite - catch23

HackerDojo is looking for members!  We've almost got a location finalized and we're looking for hackers to fill the space with.<p>Project: Create a community center for hackers and thinkers to meet, discuss, learn, and create in the San Francisco Bay Area.<p>http://hackerdojo.pbwiki.com/
======
catch23
We're also looking for corporate sponsorship, so if anyone knows a good person
at your company whom I can contact, please send them my way!

It's a community effort and I think there's enough hackers in the Bay Area to
make this into a reality. It will also be the only coworking facility in the
south bay so hopefully there's hackers out here looking for a cheap office!

~~~
thesethings
This sounds great. Maybe, at least in its early days, you should play up the
coworking angle, as it's less of an abstract concept, to get anchor members.

